# Starting Again



## dc71 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well first week back in the gym after a messed up year and a half .
got to start right a the bottom again after having a heart attack/minor surgery then pneumonia after that with complications.So it been a rough year or so!!
So back to the training thought i would start with a 5x5 split
workout A
sqaut 5x5
bench 5x5
rows 5x5

workout B
sqaut 5x5
overhead press 5x5
deadlift 1x5

started like i said from scratch so it was olympic bar only (i felt like a right girl pants) dead lifts started at 40kg .but i got to start somewhere so it might aswell be the begining again ,I will be adding 5lbs per workout and 10lb to the deadlifts 

current stats 39 years old
6'2"  at 300lbs not sure on body fat


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow...you've been through a tough 1.5 years.  They say things come in 3 so you should be done.  Now it's time for you to get back and hit it hard.  Take it one day at a time.  Good luck to you!


----------



## dc71 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks So far it is goin ok .The best part is i'm enjoying it .
completed my first week with the normal aches after not training for such a long time in mussels i forgot about! But now i am getting back into things and taking things a bit more sensible thing are going well can't wait to get back in .


----------



## Built (Jan 15, 2011)

Holy CRAP you've had a shitty year! Glad you made it through! 

What are your goals for the next three months?


----------



## dc71 (Jan 15, 2011)

Goals!to get some strength back and get some mussel gain not so worried about weight loss just get rid of some of the body fat nice and steady ,so more mussel less fat better strength .


----------



## Pylon (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with it.  Always nice to see someone motivated after a stretch like that!


----------



## mich29 (Jan 16, 2011)

good to hear your back in the game I wish you the best.I'll be dropping in time and again


----------



## dc71 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well back again 
good day at the gym
sqaut 5x5 20kg
overhead press 5x5 20kg
deadlift 3x5 50kg(was starting to enjoy them wanted more weight on)
tricep pulldowns 3x8 20kg
cable puldowns 3x8 20kg 
Put the last 2 in cus i was feelin good and just felt i needed to do more!
But feeling good glad to see some support here ('cus i'm the new boy at the gym still feel a bit out of place) THANK YOU


----------



## dc71 (Feb 6, 2011)

well making steady progress now. Strength  is going up steady might not be as quick as some but its not a race i might be going a bit slow but i'm going steady .I am starting to feel the difference again and confidence is getting better never know i might even feel good enough to get a picture put on here soon
But i am just worried about what type of work out to do when i peek on this one?
Any suggestions ????


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, congrats on getting back into the gym after such a horrible year!  That is awesome!  Keep up the good work - I love a 5x5 plan (Bill Starr is my homie!)


----------

